# Hammer head bait



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Is there a specific bait that hammer heads like ???????? I have hooked only one in my life and would like to catch AND RELEASE a bigger one this year.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Small illiegal aliens????


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Stingrays, whole or if really big the wings.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

PBTH said:


> Stingrays, whole or if really big the wings.


+1 on the stingray.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I remember from an ichthyology class that they do eat stingrays. Also, i was on a charter out of Pensacola and we had a trolling line out and caught one. I'm thinking the guy had bonita as bait. This magnificent head rose out of the water and snapped the line like it was cotton sewing string. Seeing that was the highlight of my fishing trip.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

This one chased a hardtail to the boat.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Rays and my super secret shark and snapper bait that most folks would never think about... bonefish. Big cubera and sharks love a fat bloody bonefish. 

I am sure the laws in this state prohibit that though. I discovered that in Cuba.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful animal!


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

The best way to target Hammerhead sharks is to start a chum line consisting ground up fish such as sardines and anchovies. You can do this while anchored or trolling. As you notice a oily slick behind the boat drift bait consisting of pilchard, flatfish, squid, sardines, or jacks hooked with a no 8/0 or 10/0 circle hook on a steel leader of 3 feet in length. Use a small weight to bring the bait down no more then 15 feet below the surface.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Live jack crevalle works unreal for hammerhead. I have also caught them on stingrays, barracuda, bonita. (one tip - they love a fresh bait) I have seen them come in and not eat a frozen or partially rotted bait but will eat a fresh bait.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Boca Grande Tarpon!! Hope the link works.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Lots of big ones in Boca Grande. I will be there on Memorial day hopefully I will get a tarpon or a HH.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

A 36"+ dolphin carcass missing fillets has hooked me up to a 14 footer...
I have used many different fish as shark bait and Lady Fish is a great bait... almost as good as tarpon.

Brent


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Todd said:


> Rays and my super secret shark and snapper bait that most folks would never think about... bonefish. Big cubera and sharks love a fat bloody bonefish.
> 
> I am sure the laws in this state prohibit that though. I discovered that in Cuba.


haha... yeah i'm seeing a few issues here. nevermind that there are no bones anywhere close to this area.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Bonita has never done me wrong.


----------

